# I paid $20.00 for this load



## pimpneightez (May 3, 2013)

I paid $20 dollars for this from a co-worker who picked it up next to a dumpster. Looks like circa 1981 hard drives,servers and misc stuff. I'm thinking I'll get at least $20 for the light iron and aluminum the rest is gravey. First time I ever found those long gold chips and the ones with the windows. Ive been doing this for 3 years now and those are my holy grail of gold plated ceramic chips. any info is welcome.


----------



## glorycloud (May 3, 2013)

Big door stop hard drives. 8) 

The gold cap chip MC68701L is probably worth $10 or 
so to a collector. Nice!


----------



## burningsuntech (May 26, 2013)

Those Hard Drives used a voice coil mechanism for the head servo to push and pull the heads over the platter. Judging from your last pic, those are RLL (Run Length Limited) hard drives which were an upgrade from the original MFM drives of the time I believe. The chips are real nice bling and make great tie pins.  Nice find.


----------



## rickbb (May 28, 2013)

wow, RLL and MFM, haven't heard those terms used in sooooo long. lol


----------



## Shaul (May 29, 2013)

Oh Yes, those big Maxtor drives. I think I still have one or two around somewhere. Pretty boards. Save at least one whole unit for your museum collection (everyone has 'em in one form or another). Bad enough, most kids today don't even know what a manual typewriter is.

Shaul


----------

